# replacement fishing license?



## iam20fan

i know i am not the only person who ever did this. i washed my wallet with my clothes last night and my fishing license got destroyed. do i get get a replacement license or am i going to have to spend another 20 bucks on a new one?


----------



## powerstrokin73

i am pretty sure its like 3 bucks to have one printed up not a big deal just head to where ever is close and sell licences


----------



## jcustunner24

To prevent this in the future, buy yours online next year and print out several. I printed mine four times this year. Got one in each tackle box/bag, one in my wallet, and one in my junk drawer as an extra. This way if I'm wading and leave my wallet locked in my vehicle, I still have one regardless of which tackle I'm carrying. It's very convenient.


----------



## foothillb

Interesting, but I don't think your allowed more than one copy of any license, driver's, fishing, etc., to prevent fraud or other parties posing as yourself. On the net, I think your only allowed one reprint, assuming the first one didn't print. Might want to check a little deeper on having several.


----------



## bkr43050

foothillb said:


> Interesting, but I don't think your allowed more than one copy of any license, driver's, fishing, etc., to prevent fraud or other parties posing as yourself. On the net, I think your only allowed one reprint, assuming the first one didn't print. Might want to check a little deeper on having several.


You are right that they don't allow you to reprint multiple times but what you can do when you print it is choose like 3 copies. It does work this way. And I don't think you would be doing anything illegal unless you were trying to use the extra copies for someone other than the licensee.


----------



## krustydawg

foothillb said:


> Interesting, but I don't think your allowed more than one copy of any license, driver's, fishing, etc., to prevent fraud or other parties posing as yourself. On the net, I think your only allowed one reprint, assuming the first one didn't print. Might want to check a little deeper on having several.


You are correct. Only 1 re-print after the initial purchase. Below is straight from the ODNR webpage.

https://www.greatlodge.com/oh/license/print?printable=959260520090227094419-03051973

You can only reprint your license once.

If you previously reprinted your license, please see a license vendor in your area to purchase a duplicate license.

If this is your first reprint, and you are having trouble printing your license, please call the GreatLodge Technical Support line at 800-772-0775. This line is only for technical help for this web site.


----------



## truck

And this time seal it with clear packing tape  getting it wet again won't matter


----------



## symba

Ive scanned mine to my PC to prevent this issue.


----------



## foothillb

Regardless of what you can do online, to print or not to print, scan, copy, etc., I like to go it at a shop, get the hard, plastic copy and also keep giving the shops the entire 50 cents they get per license for carrying the machine and putting up with the hastle it can surely be. I know they issue a lot of the free licenses to the Seniors they get nothing for so they get my business too.


----------



## luredaddy

Instead of asking for opinions, that mean very little, why not stop in and ask a license agent?? What they tell you, is what you have to do.
John


----------



## leupy

I don't like anything about this thread, If you pay for your licence you ar legal, it is a tax and you paid the tax period. If you make a thousand copies who cares. You could just remember your number and that should be fine, or god forbid they could make your number something personal like your birth date along with your house number. Never mind that it is just not going to happen. I am almost 60 and have never been asked for my license and fished since I was 10. That said the license is still just another Tax, if you get a ticket and can show you paid the tax it should be over. On the otherhand if you give out copies of your license to anyone to avoid paying your tax, I could not care less the about of fine you would have to pay.


----------



## Snobal

leupy said:


> You could just remember your number and that should be fine, or god forbid they could make your number something personal like your birth date along with your house number.


I'm pretty sure that they can retrieve your fishing license using your driver's license number if you should happen to forget it. Don't quote me on that but I know my DL# is on my fishing license!


----------



## jcustunner24

I wasn't talking about reprinting the license. When I print mine, I select more than one copy. I never have more than one in my possession, and would never give one to anyone else. I have washed mine and I have lost one. My practice is just to prevent myself from being without one. Nothing fishy going on - just a preventative measure.


----------



## iam20fan

got my new license at fishermans quarters for 3 bucks. they even lamenated it for me.


----------



## theshoe2404

Sorry to inform guys but if you do not have your license on you when you are fishing and a ranger or whomever ask you display them it is a fine. Although they can look it up by your drivers license they will fine you $150. Seen it happen this past weekend.


----------



## All Thumbs

i do not know by experience but earlier this year someone posted on this forum that if you do not sign it like it says, they saw someone get a ticket for that even though they had the unsigned fishing license in their possesion.

all thumbs


----------



## big events

i just took a picture of mine on my phone and left the copy in my car....probably doesnt conform with policy but with the right social skills when talking with the ranger you can probably get by....but if that ranger had a bad day, then back to the car you go!


----------



## fishingful

I run mine through the copy machine before I sign it so I have a few on file. Then keep one in my wallet the rest get thrown away at the end of the year. Between hunting, fishing, stamps, tags, and lottery drawings I am over 100 bucks a year depending on what I hunt just in ohio. I haven't destroyed one yet but am not going to donate 3 more bucks. I wish we just had the waterproof ones still I have every one I have ever bought since 1993. Lots of unused tags in there too. Not the same saving the paper copy.


----------



## whjr15

I've been checked twice in the 12 years that I've legally needed a license, both at LaDue. One of those times I forgot my fishing license (either at home, or in the car... don't remember) and he just asked for my drivers license so he could look it up. Never got a fine for not having it on my person.


----------



## monsterKAT11

if you run it through the wash, provide them with the clumped up piece of paper. for the state of ohio to charge 19 dollars to fish, change the rules so you have a personal identification number to make it "easier for them" THEN to fine you if the crappy piece of computer paper doesn't hold up is BS. If you tax me 19 dollars and provide me with a piece of computer paper, don't expect it to hold up. Don't expect me to go the extra mile to protect that piece of crap paper. look up my state servant number and send me on my way almighty government.


----------



## Weekender#1

I print out several copies when I purchase the fishing license and then scan it so I have it forever, put a copy in my file named licenses, then take one and do the packing tape lamination. So I have not been asked for it yet. 
Doing that with deer hunting tags can cause problems though, you have to be carefull not to print out several temporary deer tags to affix in the field. Could cause problems when you call/check in your deer and are using a tag that you have used already.


----------



## RushCreekAngler

I print it to a PDF then print it.that leaves me a copy I can reprint

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## big events

Here is my thing. Why cant they just offer a payment for 5 years and show it on your drivers license? When you renew your license, you renew your fishing license as well! I know its different groups but still, we ALWAYs have our drivers license, might as well lump in the fishing license


----------

